# ثلاجتك كم قدم ؟؟



## اديب اديب (8 أغسطس 2009)

اخواني كثيرا نسمع ثلاجة 16 قدم فما معنى ذلك
وهل حصان التبريد يساوي طن التبريد
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## abualyosser (9 أغسطس 2009)

اديب اديب قال:


> اخواني كثيرا نسمع ثلاجة 16 قدم فما معنى ذلك
> وهل حصان التبريد يساوي طن التبريد
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 

حصان التبريد 8000 btuh

طن التبريد 12000 btuh

16 قدم هو حجم الثلاجه .


----------



## toktok66 (9 أغسطس 2009)

الثلاجة ال 10 قدم او 8 قدم+الفريزر الافقى فية عندك 140 لتر
تاخذ 6\1حصان
الثلاجة ال 12 قدم+ الفريزر الذى سعتة 240 لتر 
تاخذ ضاغط 5\1حصان
الثلاجة ال 14 قدم+الفريزر الذى سعتة 270 لتر
تاخذ ضاغط 4\1حصان
الثلاجة ال 16 قدم+الفريزر الذى سعتة 370 لتر
تاخذ ضاغط 3\1حصان
الثلاجة ال 18 قدم
 تاخذ ضاغط 2\1حصان




وهذه طريقه التحويل من اللتر الى القدم بالتقريب ومن واقع خبراتي
وهي ان تقسم الليترات على رقم 20 ومنها تتعرف على مقاس الضاغط

تحياتي
م/طارق عبدالله


----------



## عبدالله ربيعي (9 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير على هذه المعلومات وارجو تزويدي ب معرفه الاعطال في الثلاجه


----------



## اشرف 66 (10 أغسطس 2009)

الثلاجة ال 10 قدم او 8 قدم+الفريزر الافقى فية عندك 140 لتر
تاخذ 6\1حصان
الثلاجة ال 12 قدم+ الفريزر الذى سعتة 240 لتر 
تاخذ ضاغط 5\1حصان
الثلاجة ال 14 قدم+الفريزر الذى سعتة 270 لتر
تاخذ ضاغط 4\1حصان
الثلاجة ال 16 قدم+الفريزر الذى سعتة 370 لتر
تاخذ ضاغط 3\1حصان
الثلاجة ال 18 قدم
تاخذ ضاغط 2\1حصان


كلام مش صح عزيزيى 

18 قدم ماتور نص حصاان من وين هيك معلومات؟

اتمنى ان توضح

شكرا


----------



## رائد حمامرة (14 أغسطس 2009)

اشرف 66 قال:


> كلام مش صح عزيزيى
> 
> 18 قدم ماتور نص حصاان من وين هيك معلومات؟
> 
> ...




اخي اشرف الكريم
ارجو منك ان تعطينا الصحيح الصحيح بهذا الموضوع


----------



## اشرف 66 (14 أغسطس 2009)

عزيزى رائد 

حسب الخبرة و الممارسه فورا تعرف انو هذه السعه تلائم هذا الماتور

يعنى 19 قدم نورفرووست ربع حصاان يعنى fr10 دانفس 

21 قدم نوفرووست FR11

يا ريت اخوانا المهندسين يكتبوا المصطلح الصحيح حسب دراستهم الجامعيه

كى نستفيد بما هو صحيح

شكرا


----------



## toktok66 (14 أغسطس 2009)

اشرف 66 قال:


> الثلاجة ال 10 قدم او 8 قدم+الفريزر الافقى فية عندك 140 لتر
> تاخذ 6\1حصان
> الثلاجة ال 12 قدم+ الفريزر الذى سعتة 240 لتر
> تاخذ ضاغط 5\1حصان
> ...


 

انا قلت ان هذا من واقع خبرتي -خلينا نشوف كلامك من اين لك به؟؟



اشرف 66 قال:


> عزيزى رائد
> 
> حسب الخبرة و الممارسه فورا تعرف انو هذه السعه تلائم هذا الماتور
> 
> ...


 
ياريت انت نفسك تكتب الكلام هذا من اين لك به؟قول لنفسك!!
وياريت توضحه من واقع دراستك الجامعيه؟قول لنفسك!!
واقطع ذراعي من كتفي ان كنت فهمت اي شيئ من كلامك او شرحك
ولكني لن احكم عليه انه غلط -مع ان اسهل شيئ اني اكتب كلمه غلط عن جهل وعدم نقاش ومعرفه


----------



## رائد حمامرة (15 أغسطس 2009)

اخي الكريم toktok66 ارجو منك سعة القلب والصدر والله يحفظلك ايدك من كل سوء ولكن بصراحة هذه هي المرة الثانية من اسبوعين اجد لك في ردودك كلمات غاضبة وانا كذلك اعترض على مشاركة اخي الكريم اشرف وانا اعامله كصديق وعملاق في مجال الصيانة لذا طلبت منه توضيح اعتراضه

والان عفا الله عما سلف 
وارجو ان نكون اخوة واكثر وان نهيئ انفسنا من هذه الساعة لاستقبال شهر رمضان المبارك بالذكر والتهليل والاستغفار والصلوات على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

كما وكلي رجاء ان تكون الردود حول استفسار المهندس اديب اديب فقط وفقط


----------



## رائد حمامرة (15 أغسطس 2009)

انا بصراحة تم شرح معنى القدم في سنواتي الجامعية الاولى ولكنني نسيتها واعدكم ان تمكنت من الحصول على رقم جوال استاذي الجامعي ان اتصل به واساله عن معنى القدم بالنسبة للثلاجة وان اخبركم به حالا


----------



## toktok66 (15 أغسطس 2009)

-يا اخي رائد تهمل وانظر حولك ولاحظ من اللذي يتعدى ويحتد بكلامه فهو يحكم على كلامي بدون رد من مرجع فكيف له الاعتراض بدون دليل
-وعموما انت تقول انك شهدت لي مشاركات غاضبه-واقول لك لك مقام مقال
-ولا حاجه لسؤال استاذك لان الموضوع بسيط والقدم المكعب يعبر عن سعه الفراغ الكلي الداخلي ((الحيز))للثلاجه بالقدم المكعب او يمكن التعبير عنها بالمتر المكعب او بالليتر والاشهر طبعا القدم (المكعب) وبالتالي كل حيز له حجم محدد يلزمه مبخر بمقاس محدد وبالتالي يحتاج الى مقاس ضاغط يتناسب والمبخر ولذلك تقاس الثلاجات بالقدم لان معظم التصاميم واحجام الكباسات تكون متشابهه لنفس الاحجام مع اختلاف الانواع وقد يختلف حجم الضاغط باختلاف نوع الفريون وما ذكرته يتناسب مع فريون 12 

تمهل في حكمك على الاخر وانظر لنواقصك 
تحياتي


----------



## اديب اديب (15 أغسطس 2009)

toktok66 قال:


> -يا اخي رائد تهمل وانظر حولك ولاحظ من اللذي يتعدى ويحتد بكلامه فهو يحكم على كلامي بدون رد من مرجع فكيف له الاعتراض بدون دليل
> -وعموما انت تقول انك شهدت لي مشاركات غاضبه-واقول لك لك مقام مقال
> -ولا حاجه لسؤال استاذك لان الموضوع بسيط والقدم المكعب يعبر عن سعه الفراغ الكلي الداخلي ((الحيز))للثلاجه بالقدم المكعب او يمكن التعبير عنها بالمتر المكعب او بالليتر والاشهر طبعا القدم (المكعب) وبالتالي كل حيز له حجم محدد يلزمه مبخر بمقاس محدد وبالتالي يحتاج الى مقاس ضاغط يتناسب والمبخر ولذلك تقاس الثلاجات بالقدم لان معظم التصاميم واحجام الكباسات تكون متشابهه لنفس الاحجام مع اختلاف الانواع وقد يختلف حجم الضاغط باختلاف نوع الفريون وما ذكرته يتناسب مع فريون 12
> 
> ...


 
بوركت جهودك المميزة اخي الحبيب وبصراحة انت انسان سخي معطاء ولا نزكي على الله احدا


----------



## حمادة بندق (21 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليلكم الثلاجة 16قدم يتم تركيب 1/3حصان ولعلم من16فدم حتى 21قدم يتم تركبب 1/3حصان لأن1/2حصان كبيرجدا


----------



## اشرف 66 (21 أغسطس 2009)

اخى العزيز toktok66

انا ما غلطت بكلامى و يااك انا قلت يا ريت توضح لانى مش مقتنع بهيك معلومات

الثلاجة ال 10 قدم او 8 قدم+الفريزر الافقى فية عندك 140 لتر
تاخذ 6\1حصان
الثلاجة ال 12 قدم+ الفريزر الذى سعتة 240 لتر 
تاخذ ضاغط 5\1حصان
الثلاجة ال 14 قدم+الفريزر الذى سعتة 270 لتر
تاخذ ضاغط 4\1حصان
الثلاجة ال 16 قدم+الفريزر الذى سعتة 370 لتر
تاخذ ضاغط 3\1حصان
الثلاجة ال 18 قدم
تاخذ ضاغط 2\1حصان


كلام مش صح عزيزيى 

18 قدم ماتور نص حصاان من وين هيك معلومات؟

اتمنى ان توضح

شكرا

قصدت بالذاات 18 قدم ماتور نص حصاان من وين هيك معلومات؟

ماتور نص حصاان حجم مش صغير خصوصا ع ثلاجه بيتيه 18 قدم 

ولو كنت تقصد حجم ديب فريزر 18 قدم كماان كبيرررررررر

حكيت اخر كلامى اتمنى ان توضح 

هنل نتعلم من اخطائنا حابب اعرف منين هالمعلومات علشاان لو كنت غلطان اتعلم مفهااش حاجه يعنى

و متعصب كده ليه يعنى اخى رائد برغم صادقتى معو معترض عادى مفهااش حاجه

اهم شى بالموضووع نوووصل للصح هنا 

طول عمرى فترة 25 سنه فى مجال صيانه التلاجات سوااء كانت بيتيه او تجاريه او غرف تبريد

ما مر عليا ماتور نص حصاان لثلاجه 18 قدم فحبيت توضح ليس الا


ملاحظه / عزيزى انا لست بجامعى و لكن الحيااه اكبر من الجامعه و اكبر من الشهادة لانى بشوووف اعطال لا تخطر ع بال

لك منى الف شكر عزيزى

و كل عام و انتم بخير


----------



## toktok66 (21 أغسطس 2009)

طيب سيبك من كلامي اللي هو على الاقل مفهوم
ممكن تشرح كلامك عن الاحجام الغير مفهوم
وهذه المعلومات بناء على الخبره
ولا اهتم لك او لتعليقك على انه صح او غلط لان واضح انك تحاول التظاهر بالمعرفه ورد الاخ رائئد كان عن جهل بالموقف وان كان ليس له علاقه بالموقف اساسا
واني اتعصب-اطمئن فأنت لست كفؤ لهذا العمل انت او الاخ رائد -لان بكل بساطه مشاركاتكم تدل على انكم مبتدءون وليس لكم خبره علميه او عمليه

تحياتي


----------



## رائد حمامرة (21 أغسطس 2009)

رمضان كريم والله اكرم اخي toktok انا لم اقل عن نفسي خبير ومن قال عن نفسه اان اعلم الناس فهو اجهلهم والاخ اشرف بخاطبك بكل سعة صدر وبعترفلك انو مش دارس لا بالجامعة ولا بالكلية وهو عمالو بناقشك من خبرة بالحياة والتي انا كمهندس تكييف وتبريد اعترف ان خبرة شهر توازي دراسة سنة وخذها مني وما تغلب نفسك بالتاكد عنها
ثانيا انا الي بهذا الموضوع لي نسبة اكثر من الاخ اديب فانت حين تقول


toktok66 قال:


> ورد الاخ رائئد كان عن جهل بالموقف وان كان ليس له علاقه بالموقف اساسا
> واني اتعصب-اطمئن فأنت لست كفؤ لهذا العمل انت او الاخ رائد -لان بكل بساطه مشاركاتكم تدل على انكم مبتدءون وليس لكم خبره علميه او عمليه
> 
> تحياتي



لا اجد لك ردا سوى رمضان كريم والله اكرم وسامحك الله اونا لي اكثر من اديب بهذا الموضوع وان لم يعجبه كلامي فليرد عليه لتعلم يقينا انني حين اتكلم الكلمه اتكلمها وانا اقف في مكاني المناسب

كما وانصحك لوجه الله وتقبلها من اخيك الصغير ان الكلام مع الاخرين يتطلب ثقة بالنفس وسعة بالصدر وان شاء الله هما موجودتان عندك ولكن كل ابن ادم غير معصوم عن الخطا

اللهم تقبل منا صيام وقيام رمضان المبارك

تحياتي الى اخواني 
toktok
اشرف66
اديب اديب

واختلاف الراي لا ولن يفسد للود قضية


----------



## اشرف 66 (21 أغسطس 2009)

اخى toktok66 

كما قال الاخ رائد 

اختلاف بالراي لا ولن يفسد للود قضية

نحن هنا لا نصنع الجدل فى امور غير امور التكييف و التبريد

لكن 

لى سؤال واحد

انت بتقول انو كلامك مفهوم نعطى وقت للمهندسين و المهنيين و الفنيين يدلوا بأراهم

طيب سيبك من كلامي اللي هو على الاقل مفهوم
ممكن تشرح كلامك عن الاحجام الغير مفهوم
وهذه المعلومات بناء على الخبره
ولا اهتم لك او لتعليقك على انه صح او غلط 
(ده كلامك)
و انا زيك بالزبط بقا مش هحتم للمعلومات الغلط الى انتا وضعتها هنا هو 

و تحياتى للجميع

شكرا 

و كل عام و انتم بخير


----------



## toktok66 (22 أغسطس 2009)

رائد حمامره ---انت من الاشخاص اللذين ينقلون الموضوع بدون التنويه انه منقول لتنسب لنفسك الجهد-وقد فضحك الاخ شيري كول في مشاركه لدوائر الثلاجات

الاخ اشرف---مازلت غير قادر على تفسير مشاركتك وهي رقم 7 لانك لاتعرف اصلا اللذي كتبته بيدك ومازلت تتهرب لانك لاتستطيع شرحها

وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## رائد حمامرة (22 أغسطس 2009)

toktok66 قال:


> رائد حمامره ---انت من الاشخاص اللذين ينقلون الموضوع بدون التنويه انه منقول لتنسب لنفسك الجهد-وقد فضحك الاخ شيري كول في مشاركه لدوائر الثلاجات
> 
> وكل عام وانتم بخير



الحمد لله انا ما شاركت باي مشاركة وقلت هذا كلام من عندي كما وبحمد الله اذكرك بقوله تعالى"انما نطعمكم لوجه الله لا نريد منكم جزاء ولا شكورا" فتقديم اي معلومة بالنسبة لي هي عبادة اطمع ان ارزق من تقديمها الاجر والثواب

كما اخي toktok ما زلت اكن لك كل الاحترام ولا احمل عليك اي سوء ولكن اقدر نفسيتك انها غضبانة وارجو ان تدع مزاجك عالي كما واعلم ان الدنيا باجمعها قصورها وملوكها اموالها وجنانها لا تساوي عند الله جناح بعوضة لذا مهما قلت عني او اتهمتني لن ارد عليك كما اعترف انني انسان اخطا واصيب
وفي الختام تحية لك اخي العزيز toktok66


----------



## اديب اديب (22 أغسطس 2009)

رائد حمامرة قال:


> رمضان كريم والله اكرم اخي toktok انا لم اقل عن نفسي خبير ومن قال عن نفسه اان اعلم الناس فهو اجهلهم والاخ اشرف بخاطبك بكل سعة صدر وبعترفلك انو مش دارس لا بالجامعة ولا بالكلية وهو عمالو بناقشك من خبرة بالحياة والتي انا كمهندس تكييف وتبريد اعترف ان خبرة شهر توازي دراسة سنة وخذها مني وما تغلب نفسك بالتاكد عنها
> ثانيا انا الي بهذا الموضوع لي نسبة اكثر من الاخ اديب فانت حين تقول
> 
> لا اجد لك ردا سوى رمضان كريم والله اكرم وسامحك الله اونا لي اكثر من اديب بهذا الموضوع وان لم يعجبه كلامي فليرد عليه لتعلم يقينا انني حين اتكلم الكلمه اتكلمها وانا اقف في مكاني المناسب
> ...


 

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم اشرف 66 كما وانصح الاخ toktok باستخدام الفاظ تدل على انه انسان مثقف لا بالعكس فلغة التهجم والاساءه هي لغة اقصى ما اصفها انها لغة لا يلجأ اليها الا اناس؟؟؟
فنحن هنا في هذا الملتقى كاللبنات تبني مع بعضنا بنيان مرصوص

كنت اود ان ابعث هذة الرسالة لك toktok على الخاص ولكنك ملغيها


لذا تقبل كلامي من نواحيه الايجابية بعيدا عن الظنون والشبهات


----------



## husam anbar (22 أغسطس 2009)

شو هااااي مشاركات ولا طوشه وحدو الله يا شباب مش هيك النقاش العلمي


----------



## رائد حمامرة (20 ديسمبر 2009)

حتى هذه اللحظة؟

ما المقصود بالقدم؟؟؟تعريف دقيق
هل القدم =28.3او 28.8 لتر


----------



## المهندس السليمي (20 فبراير 2011)

بالمختصر نقيس جحم الثلاجة بالابعاد مثال :-​​​​الطول في العرض في العمق(بالبوصه) ثم نقسم العدد على 1728 لتحويل من بوصه لقدم​​لنفترض أن الطول =48 بوصه​ والعرض =36 بوصه​ والعمق = 12 بوصه​​فإن الناتج =27648 بوصه ​ولتحويل من بوصه إلى قدم مكعب نقسم على 1728​يصبح الناتج 16 قدم مكعب​​​


----------



## كرم الحمداني (20 فبراير 2011)

والله اني هم مثل اخي رائد اخذت المعلومة من ايام البكالوريوس بس نسيتها


----------

